# 99 Pulsar N15 - GA16DE choking(?) anyone got advice?



## MrNinjaSlice (Oct 10, 2013)

Hey dudes,

Last week my Pulsar choked to death in the middle of a highway and I had to tow it home. Basically I was stuck in traffic and every time I stopped the engine would start choking while idling until it eventually flooded and died. For about half an hour leading up to this it would choke once in a while, sending the RPM needle down half-way, every time I push the gas paddle down any more than 2cm or so.

My mechanic reckoned it was the air-flow sensor malfunctioning. He found the spark plugs very blackened, indicating high fuel/air ratio. He cleaned out the air intake system, cleaned the air-flow sensor (did not replace it) and replaced the spark plugs. All was well for a few days after that. Then the choking started again, but not as bad as the first time. Just light, but noticeable jerks occurring a few consecutive times every minute or so.

The jerks are not periodic (not evenly spaced), but seem random (so i'm guessing the ignition coil is not the problem) and are very consistent in strength. Sometimes there are no jerks for a whole 10 minutes, and then they start again. To rule out ignition components, I checked the spark plugs again (were fine) and replaced the ignition leads. Still jerking.

Any ideas, dudes? Could the flooding have been a separate issue from this?
Anyone had similar problems before?


----------

